
Opera Will Allow Ether Buying Services on Their Web Wallets - riya_876
https://www.btcwires.com/c-buzz/opera-will-allow-ether-buying-services-on-their-web-wallets/
======
DrScump
Odd how this is nearly verbatim similar to this Yahoo.com article from
coindesk with a completely different author:

[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/opera-adds-crypto-buying-
andr...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/opera-adds-crypto-buying-
android-143011107.html)

